
VCs’ Conversations: How Differently They Talk About Female Entrepreneurs - chwolfe
https://hbr.org/2017/05/we-recorded-vcs-conversations-and-analyzed-how-differently-they-talk-about-female-entrepreneurs
======
thex10
> Many of the young men and women were described as being young, though youth
> for men was viewed as promising, while young women were considered
> inexperienced.

This to me is a very interesting finding because it seems so _blatant_. I'd be
interested to see more research on this perception of experience/promise.

------
ouid
[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/etap.12275/full](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/etap.12275/full)

The full study, which is somewhat less sensationalized. Albeit still without
any actual data.

